# Stunning Bernie Rico Jr Spalted Jekyll 627 w/ Warpigs



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2009)

One of my customers who is a forum member here had his build come in today. He wanted me to take some pics before shipping out out, so here it is! This thing is absolutely *gorgeous*! The Bare Knuckle Warpigs look perfect in this guitar as well, don't you think?

Check it out: Rico perfection as usual 

*EDIT: This guitar is currently available on eBay. *


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 30, 2009)

Very sexy spalted top....




:GAS:


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 30, 2009)

It smells like Sex in here


----------



## budda (Jul 30, 2009)

damn, son.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> It smells like Sex in here



Is JJ here? 

Seriously, that looks sick.


----------



## Meldville (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks increddddddddible


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah guys, I'm completely mesmerized by this thing. Insane quality... I'm going to be ordering one of these for myself ASAP. In a 7 of course, with direct mount pickups.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 30, 2009)

Holy shit. That is unreal.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 30, 2009)

first time I have EVER really liked a spalted top. The way the black font blends with the lines on the headstock looks Rad!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 30, 2009)

I really wish he'd do those covers for 7 strings


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 30, 2009)

That is gorgeous. I'd love to give it a whirl


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I really wish he'd do those covers for 7 strings



Stay tuned, I may have some more info for you on that subject in a few weeks.


----------



## Variant (Jul 30, 2009)

Mad! The slanted pup thing always looks bad IMHO, though.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Stay tuned, I may have some more info for you on that subject in a few weeks.



Do tell 

The workmanship on that Rico looks amazing...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2009)

Variant said:


> Mad! The slanted pup thing always looks bad IMHO, though.



I don't mind it, but yeah people who don't dig that look order it differently. He can do anything


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Do tell
> 
> The workmanship on that Rico looks amazing...



Sure is man. He really is the best of the best IMO, in just about every facet. He's yet to let me down 

Regarding the 7-string covers, that's really all I can say for now. Hopefully I'll have something to announce by the end of the summer. It's in the early stages right now.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 30, 2009)

Love everything about the guitar. If it was a 7 it would be just perfect for me!


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 30, 2009)

renzoip said:


> Love everything about the guitar. If it was a 7 it would be just perfect for me!



Yeah I'll have photos of almost this exact guitar in a 7-string soon, as one of my other customers ordered one recently. Bernie pumps out guitars super fast so that shouldn't be long.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 30, 2009)

Man thats a sweet looking top! Very sexy!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 31, 2009)

I like it, but something about the Jekyll shape has been bugging me lately. It seems like there's just something "off" about that upper horn, I think it's just a bit high? Maybe if I ever see one in person it'll look right


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow that is probably one of the most stunning guitars I have ever seen, and those warpigs look sick in that guitar as well. 

Have you personally tried it Nick?


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 31, 2009)

killer top, I just have a real issue with makers stamping in the SN# right into the fret board, I mean, what short bus retard came up with that idea? ESPECIALLY on a killer piece of ebony with no markers, what is wrong with the back of the headstock like everyone else?? Farrari might as well just forgo spots for a license plate and just punch in the numbers right into the bumper for that matter.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Wow that is probably one of the most stunning guitars I have ever seen, and those warpigs look sick in that guitar as well.
> 
> Have you personally tried it Nick?



Of course dude! I spent 20 minutes trying to get the case out of that cursed box, so you better believe I gave it a quick spin. I've had several Rico 6'ers before so I knew what to expect however. Perfection 



Dusty201087 said:


> I like it, but something about the Jekyll shape has been bugging me lately. It seems like there's just something "off" about that upper horn, I think it's just a bit high? Maybe if I ever see one in person it'll look right



I think it looks cool. He has several other superstrat shapes and can tweak existing ones however, so it's not like you'd be forced to get this one if it really irked you. I think if you saw it/played it in person all those minor concerns would fade into oblivion however 




lefty robb said:


> killer top, I just have a real issue with makers stamping in the SN# right into the fret board, I mean, what short bus retard came up with that idea? ESPECIALLY on a killer piece of ebony with no markers, what is wrong with the back of the headstock like everyone else?? Farrari might as well just forgo spots for a license plate and just punch in the numbers right into the bumper for that matter.



Haha, well I never even notice the serial # irl, but if it really bothers youm since it's a custom shop you could always just ask for it to be placed elsewhere


----------



## Andii (Jul 31, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> killer top, I just have a real issue with makers stamping in the SN# right into the fret board, I mean, what short bus retard came up with that idea? ESPECIALLY on a killer piece of ebony with no markers, what is wrong with the back of the headstock like everyone else?? Farrari might as well just forgo spots for a license plate and just punch in the numbers right into the bumper for that matter.



I had to stare for so long to see it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 31, 2009)

absolutely perfect, although a little too shinny to me, but apart from that really nice crafstmanship!!


----------



## loktide (Jul 31, 2009)

wow, that looks amazing indeed 


are those actually camo warpigs?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 31, 2009)

loktide said:


> wow, that looks amazing indeed
> 
> 
> are those actually camo warpigs?


 
no i think they are distressed covers..look here

Bare Knuckle Pickups, North Devon, UK - Hand Wound Guitar Pickups


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 31, 2009)

Rico's work is stunning to behold. 

Short of a fanned fret guitar, a long scale Rico Jekyll would be pretty much my perfect custom.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 31, 2009)

MAN that's nice! that's a perfect example of what a high-quality spalted maple top should look like!


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 31, 2009)

Amazing.
Absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 31, 2009)

Amazing guitar!
Between the spalted top and those distressed Warpigs, my pants are starting to get a little tight


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> MAN that's nice! that's a perfect example of what a high-quality spalted maple top should look like!





shadowlife said:


> Amazing.
> Absolutely fucking amazing.





s_k_mullins said:


> Amazing guitar!
> Between the spalted top and those distressed Warpigs, my pants are starting to get a little tight



 



loktide said:


> wow, that looks amazing indeed
> 
> 
> are those actually camo warpigs?



Those are the distressed Warpigs. The camo ones look more like this.



ralphy1976 said:


> absolutely perfect, although a little too shinny to me, but apart from that really nice crafstmanship!!



I dig the gloss but certainly you could get it in an oiled or satin finish as well.



caughtinamosh said:


> Rico's work is stunning to behold.
> 
> Short of a fanned fret guitar, a long scale Rico Jekyll would be pretty much my perfect custom.



Agreed man. He's actually going to be producing a fanned fret 8 soon I think. Nothing is off limits to this guy


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 31, 2009)

Andii said:


> I had to stare for so long to see it.




5th picture down it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jul 31, 2009)

, not much else to say!

but what i want to find out, is the kind of spray equipment bernie and the guys use over there, cause every single finish of his is goddamn mirror flat n' smooth! teh seckz


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2009)

guitarbuilder93 said:


> , not much else to say!
> 
> but what i want to find out, is the kind of spray equipment bernie and the guys use over there, cause every single finish of his is goddamn mirror flat n' smooth! teh seckz



A lot of that has to do with how they finish and buff the guitars, not just the spray equipment. I talk shop with him all the time, and all the steps he takes to ensure the finishes really 'pop' is outstanding - be it on a natural wood finish like this spalt or with metallics/figured tops/etc.

I could listen to him talk about guitars all day, he really is amazing


----------



## Skylark (Jul 31, 2009)

And he does amazing work!

I'm stunned....


That thing is a war machine. so beautiful......


----------



## Jason (Jul 31, 2009)

Does he offer wood covers for the control cavities?


----------



## LOUDONE (Jul 31, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2009)

Skylark said:


> And he does amazing work!
> 
> I'm stunned....
> 
> ...





LOUDONE said:


> Amazing








Jason said:


> Does he offer wood covers for the control cavities?



Jason, yes he can do anything anyone likes. The black cover is just default


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> The back of that neck looks sooooo spankable.



Yeah the flame maple back was a nice touch. You can see some really nice figure in the spalted top as well, like under the bridge.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 31, 2009)

HOlY Crap! 
am I going to to get to see this on sunday?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2009)

kmanick said:


> HOlY Crap!
> am I going to to get to see this on sunday?



Yes, you shall.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 31, 2009)

oh boy, oh boy!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 1, 2009)

kmanick said:


> oh boy, oh boy!!!!



[envy] 

... I wanna see it 











 ... heh, that's what she said


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 1, 2009)

Stunning wood/work !! 
The "Uber Gas" !! feeling is strong in this one.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 1, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Regarding the 7-string covers, that's really all I can say for now. Hopefully I'll have something to announce by the end of the summer. It's in the early stages right now.



Interesting. Ears being kept open.

Stunning looking guitar (although a bit shiney for me!  ) anf the Warpigs would sound insane. Ceramic or Alnico bridge?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 1, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Stunning looking guitar (although a bit shiney for me!  ) anf the Warpigs would sound insane. Ceramic or Alnico bridge?



I recommended the ceramic bridge in this one


----------



## MTech (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks sikkkK!!!! 




on a sad note I've recently learned Gary Holt is no longer using Rico Jrs.

However he did pick up lita ford..


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 11, 2009)

MTech said:


> That looks sikkkK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Bernie told me about the Lita guitar, it's cool. Frankly it doesn't matter to me who uses what, it's all business 99.9% of the time anyways. I don't think it's sad that Gary Holt or Mick Thomson or whoever is no longer playing Bernie's guitars, its just business


----------



## MTech (Aug 11, 2009)

It still makes a difference because it's all about exposure getting a product out there..

I'd like to hear some reasoning on it cause that's a huge step down in terms of quality although Schecter has way better marketing.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 11, 2009)

MTech said:


> It still makes a difference because it's all about exposure getting a product out there..
> 
> I'd like to hear some reasoning on it cause that's a huge step down in terms of quality although Schecter has way better marketing.



Bernie's not interested in doing the kind of volume Schecter or LTD is. He wants to build the best guitars in the world, he could care less which artists plays his stuff. He's never going to have the resources to get/keep the big names. It's a business. 

People who put *any *stock into what artists use are pretty silly. Its a carousel of bullshit. Do you think Michael Amott actually prefers his POS Deans to his ESPs? Or that Mick Thomson really 'demanded' those Ibanez V1 shit pickups in his signature Ibanez MT2 models like Ibanez boasts? They got better deals is all. It's just a business decision and nothing else.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 12, 2009)

the tent has been pitched! great lookin guitar, that finish is really something to behold. I hope one day to be able to finish a guitar like that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2009)

That spalted maple looks awesome


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> the tent has been pitched! great lookin guitar, that finish is really something to behold. I hope one day to be able to finish a guitar like that





Stealthtastic said:


> That spalted maple looks awesome







HAUCH said:


> A little off topic, but Lita Ford is still way fuckable. I'd totally let her crap on my chest.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

Update: I just tossed this guitar on eBay. The owner who originally ordered this ended up ordering a different Rico from me and I decided to keep it as stock 

BERNIE RICO JR USA CUSTOM JEKYLL 627 (SPALTED) BC Rich - eBay (item 330357742678 end time Sep-14-09 16:39:44 PDT)

Contact me if anyone's interested in snagging this or ordering a different Rico (now is a great time since hes offering some cool upgrades for free for a short time).


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Jesus Christ!!!
> 
> Want.



Hah, go for it!

BTW I love your random 4:45AM voice mails dude, I was roflirl when playing those back the next morning


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Ahh good, I was starting to think you were perturbed.



I was sleeping but I enjoyed your theories as to what I was doing


----------



## Deymoursuncan (Sep 4, 2009)

what do the warpigs sound like?
anyone know?

-DS \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

Deymoursuncan said:


> what do the warpigs sound like?
> anyone know?
> 
> -DS \m/



The Warpig bridge is thick, meaty, tight, and brutal with loads of output and growl. It has a lot of attack/definition but has this sinister, fluid vibe to it. It's a great match for guitars like this where there's a lot of maple and ebony in the mix. It can be a bit dark in all-mahogany guitars especially if they have rosewood fingerboards. 

The Warpig bridge has tons of character and aggression. It's really great for any metal or hard rock style. The neck model is awesome too. Great for juicy fluid leads and even sounds sweet clean - especially when split.

BTW there are a million threads in which I've posted about the Warpig (I'm a BKP dealer & Warpig user). I'd recommend doing a search here on the forum, and if you still want more info or have questions you can send me a PM or email and I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 4, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Contact me if anyone's interested in snagging this or ordering a different Rico (now is a great time since hes offering some cool upgrades for free for a short time).



Now is a good time? That's awesome  Maybe I'll contact you _later _


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Now is a good time? That's awesome  Maybe I'll contact you _later _



Anytime is a good time when it comes to Ricos


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 5, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Anytime is a good time when it comes to Ricos



Oh I see... Well then... Let me step into my time machine then...


----------



## Deymoursuncan (Sep 5, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The Warpig bridge is thick, meaty, tight, and brutal with loads of output and growl. It has a lot of attack/definition but has this sinister, fluid vibe to it. It's a great match for guitars like this where there's a lot of maple and ebony in the mix. It can be a bit dark in all-mahogany guitars especially if they have rosewood fingerboards.
> 
> The Warpig bridge has tons of character and aggression. It's really great for any metal or hard rock style. The neck model is awesome too. Great for juicy fluid leads and even sounds sweet clean - especially when split.
> 
> BTW there are a million threads in which I've posted about the Warpig (I'm a BKP dealer & Warpig user). I'd recommend doing a search here on the forum, and if you still want more info or have questions you can send me a PM or email and I'd be happy to help.


 
sure thanks
you pretty much answered it, but just one more Q
are they like, similar to invaders?
thanks a bunch

-DS \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 5, 2009)

Deymoursuncan said:


> sure thanks
> you pretty much answered it, but just one more Q
> are they like, similar to invaders?
> thanks a bunch
> ...



Actually yes they are kind of like the Invaders in some ways. The Warpig has the pros the Invader has (outrageously brutal mid voicing, high output, heavy attack/chug) but without the cons (muddiness, over-compression, thin highs). 

Basically the Warpig is a more organic, tight, musical Invader with better lead tones. The alnico version is another animal as well. Like the Invader, the WP is a bit on the dark side (but still very defined). So it goes really well in medium-to-bright guitars.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 6, 2009)

Contact me if anyone's interested in snagging this or ordering a different Rico (now is a great time since hes offering some cool upgrades for free for a short time).

I might be up for this one as a 727 with a Kahler but no Covers for the bkp warpigs on the 7 Version are the only Thing missing for my Dream Guitar! Any idea?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 6, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> I might be up for this one as a 727 with a Kahler but no Covers for the bkp warpigs on the 7 Version are the only Thing missing for my Dream Guitar! Any idea?



That can definitely be arranged dude, including the pickups. If you want a price quote and more info, feel free to PM/email/call


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> I might be up for this one as a 727 with a Kahler but no Covers for the bkp warpigs on the 7 Version are the only Thing missing for my Dream Guitar! Any idea?



That would be sweet man! Do BKP even offer covers on the 7 string pups though  I thought I read somewhere they were going to do introduce it sometime soon but idk if it's happened yet


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 6, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> That would be sweet man! Do BKP even offer covers on the 7 string pups though  I thought I read somewhere they were going to do introduce it sometime soon but idk if it's happened yet



Not yet. Stay tuned though.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 6, 2009)

Baaammmm!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 6, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Not yet. Stay tuned though.



Hmmm. Very cool. You probably can't say if they'll be out within the next 3 or so months, could you?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 7, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Hmmm. Very cool. You probably can't say if they'll be out within the next 3 or so months, could you?



I can't really comment on that just yet, we're still getting things worked out


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 7, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I can't really comment on that just yet, we're still getting things worked out



Sweet. I really like covered pups but it seems like not many seven string pups even have the option, it will be really cool that BKP will be doing that


----------



## MTech (Sep 7, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Agreed man. He's actually going to be producing a fanned fret 8 soon I think. Nothing is off limits to this guy



Interested in hearing about this cause I talked to him a couple days ago to check the status of my guitar and asked about fanned frets cause I'm debating an 8. He said he's not doing fanned frets it's too much of a PITA basically.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Nick, check your mails i placed my order for the splattered 727 with Kahler, this will be legendary!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 7, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Hey Nick, check your mails i placed my order for the splattered 727 with Kahler, this will be legendary!!!!



Sweet! Most excellent decision man. You'll be extremely happy you ordered that


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 7, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Sweet! Most excellent decision man. You'll be extremely happy you ordered that



Since I am that happy with my 6 String Jekyll with Kahler the 727 with Kahler is the next logical step! This axe will seriously melt some faces! Ahhh 3 Month wait, I have to freeze myself


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Since I am that happy with my 6 String Jekyll with Kahler the 727 with Kahler is the next logical step! This axe will seriously melt some faces! Ahhh 3 Month wait, I have to freeze myself



Tell me about it... 

I can't even imagine waiting 15 months for something like a RAN or 4 whole years to even get a BlackMachine build started . I'd probably forget about ordering the damn thing before I even got the first progress picture


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 7, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> I can't even imagine waiting 15 months for something like a RAN or 4 whole years to even get a BlackMachine build started . I'd probably forget about ordering the damn thing before I even got the first progress picture



Yeah Ricos build times are pretty sweet


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 7, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah Ricos build times are pretty sweet



Definitely  

Speaking of a four year wait time, I think I should totally put in a down payment on a Black Machine now... then by the time I finish college... I won't have it... Or I could buy 3 BRJ's


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> I can't even imagine waiting 15 months for something like a RAN or 4 whole years to even get a BlackMachine build started . I'd probably forget about ordering the damn thing before I even got the first progress picture



Waiting time should be 2 - 3 Month and the price is amazing...!

My 727 will have these specs:

Jekyll 727 w. splattered maple top
Fretboard: Ebony, no Inlays, but glow in the Dark side Dots!
Neckthru
26 3/16 scale
Wood (Body / Neck): mahogany body and maple neck
Reversed Headstock with matching splattered maple top - the shape alike
this one http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericmckenna/1557951970/in/set-72157602619127623/
Pickups: 2x Bareknuckle Warpig (with covers)
Kahler 2327 Black

I really cant wait for this monster! It will be uber Brootal!


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

whats with the chinese floyd?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

User01 said:


> whats with the chinese floyd?



It's not a 'chinese floyd', it's a Kahler trem which the customer requested.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 8, 2009)

that spalted guitar looks AMAZING


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> It's not a 'chinese floyd', it's a Kahler trem which the customer requested.



sorry, i should of been more clear; i meant whats with the chinese floyd on the jekyll (below : beveled saddles = chinese floyd)

i hear their ok, but are still not as good as the schaller german made ones.

im sure theyre fine, but i just wouldnt expect them on a customshop guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

User01 said:


> sorry, i should of been more clear; i meant whats with the chinese floyd on the jekyll (below : beveled saddles = chinese floyd)
> 
> i hear their ok, but are still not as good as the schaller german made ones.
> 
> im sure theyre fine, but i just wouldnt expect them on a customshop guitar.



Bro, it's an Original Floyd Rose. Bernie doesn't use "chinese Floyds" in his guitars.


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

...


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

User01 said:


> that is a chinese floyd
> 
> you should get bernie to double check his supplier; he may not realise what he's using.
> 
> ...



Dude, this guitar has an Original Floyd Rose. Also, Schallers and Original Floyds aren't identical. Perhaps I'll run it by him, but I have no reason to believe otherwise. The OFR in this guitar looks exactly the same as in every OFR guitar I've ever seen (ie: USA Jacksons, etc).

I really have no interest in arguing with you about this here. If you want to slag me or my auction, please take it elsewhere or PM me. Show some tact.


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

its not chinese, its korean, but still...its not the german schaller floyd
*here you go*
Appreciating my Pro Mod San Dimas a little more with German Parts! - JCF Online
read up on that. you should get bernie to double check his supplier; he may not realise what he's using.

i think you should change your ebay description; the following statement no longer rings true:


> only the very best in hardware as well.


sorry to sound like a douche...you have to admit i have a point...



> Also, Schallers and Original Floyds aren't identical.


i think your confused. schaller makes the OFR for floyd aswell as their own brand floyds.
the schaller OFR has block sadles rather than bevelled saddles.
i keep going on about bevelled saddles, but thats their main visual difference.



> The OFR in this guitar looks exactly the same as in every OFR guitar I've ever seen


check this customshop jackson floyd...notice how the sadles arent beveled




also check this custom shop esp:




and this custom shop prs
http://www.jimslick.com/images/PRS241.jpg (large image)
and this custom shop carvin





----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

User01 said:


> its not chinese, its korean, but still...its not the german schaller floyd
> *here you go*
> Appreciating my Pro Mod San Dimas a little more with German Parts! - JCF Online
> read up on that. you should get bernie to double check his supplier; he may not realise what he's using.
> ...



Enough already. If you want to drag this on, PM me or contact Bernie yourself. Thank you for bringing it to my attention but I'm really not concerned. I'll bring it up to him next time we speak, but I'm not going to change my auction based on a random JCF post. Bernie has been building guitars using Original Floyds for over 25 years, I'm pretty sure he knows what he's doing.

If you're suspicious, then by all means don't bid on it


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

i guess you dont have to change your ebay post as it is still a OFR, but it isnt "the very best hardware..."
anyways, i've shown you photo evidence from other custom shops companies coupled with a comparison on the JCF forum...i think its pretty clear that the jekyll has a korean floyd, but if you wanna be in denial be my guest.

i just dont think a $3000 custom made guitar should be skimping on hardware by having a korean floyd. i think you should put this on your ebay auction:
'its handmade in the usa...but it has the finest korean tremolo available'


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

user01 said:


> i think you should put this on your ebay auction:
> 'its handmade in the usa...but it has the finest korean tremolo available'



I think you should mind your own business and stop giving me orders on what I have to do. I've asked you repeatedly to drop this or continue it in private. If you're going to insist on being a douche about this, take it elsewhere.



User01 said:


> i guess you dont have to change your ebay post as it is still a OFR, but it isnt "the very best hardware..."
> anyways, i've shown you photo evidence from other custom shops companies coupled with a comparison on the JCF forum...i think its pretty clear that the jekyll has a korean floyd, but if you wanna be in denial be my guest.
> 
> i just dont think a $3000 custom made guitar should be skimping on hardware by having a korean floyd.



Please leave me alone. I said I'd talk to Bernie about it, get over it already. I'm not changing my auction until I'm satisfied I know the facts. I'm not jumping through hoops and rushing into things because you say so. If you have a problem with the guitar, DONT BID ON IT.


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

fine, im dropping it
i kept this in public because i think its important that people should be able to properly identify hardware such as floyd roses.
i wouldnt want to be jipped in to getting a korean floyd when buying a custom guitar and im sure so wouldnt a lot of other people here.
i wont say anymore on this matter, but i think its important people know about the differences. 
/end


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 8, 2009)

That guitar is beautiful! That spalted maple top is one of the best examples I've ever seen. Whoever gets this is a lucky person!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

techjsteele said:


> That guitar is beautiful! That spalted maple top is one of the best examples I've ever seen. Whoever gets this is a lucky person!



Thanks Josh 



User01 said:


> fine, im dropping it
> i kept this in public because i think its important that people should be able to properly identify hardware such as floyd roses.
> i wouldnt want to be jipped in to getting a korean floyd when buying a custom guitar and im sure so wouldnt a lot of other people here.
> i wont say anymore on this matter, but i think its important people know about the differences.
> /end



I have no problem with you presenting your opinions on the matter, it's more how you presented it. Of course if its true someone conned Bernie and sent him a fake OFR, I would want to know. Bernie would take it back and replace it in a heart-beat for free. That's not the issue, I just felt you were rude.

Instead of coming on and immediately saying "dude whats up with the chinese floyd??" (which you later rescinded) or rudely ordering me to change my auction description, you could come on here with a little more tact and respect and it would have been better received.

Example:

"Hey, sweet guitar there. However, I don't think thats a Schaller OFR, you might want to double check with Bernie and see if there was a mixup".

I promise you if you came on that way it would have been better received. But to just come on with attitude and making erratic statements, and then telling me what to do, is just lame man.


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

you have a point, i could work on my 'bedside manner' so to speak.
however, you have to admit (lol, that wasnt meant as an order) i never ordered you to do anything:


User01 said:


> i *think* you should put this on your ebay auction


that is clearly a suggestion/opinion...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2009)

I do believe that 'real' OFRs do in fact say "Floyd Rose Original" on them, and that the newer FR-1000s (or something, basically it's a lower-cost "licensed" bridge produced by Floyd) just say "Floyd Rose." In that case, it's likely an FR-1000, which is not quite the same as an OFR, but they're both sold under the Floyd Rose name.


----------



## mickytee (Sep 8, 2009)

yea, i think your pretty much right except for the fact that OFR's say 'floyd rose' on them aswell.

i forgot to say; whilst the trem on this jekyll is korean, that doesnt mean that its not legit or that its fake.
the korean 'ofr's are just offical versions of the LFR but of a higher quality.

this is probably how bernie ended up with them, he must have thought that this bridge was the same as the schaller OFR as they would have both been legitimately available through his suppliers.
similar to how an ibanez dealer would sell both korean and indonesian non-prestige guitars (probably not anymore as i think theyre all indonesian now).


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

User01 said:


> yea, i think your pretty much right except for the fact that OFR's say 'floyd rose' on them aswell.
> 
> i forgot to say; whilst the trem on this jekyll is korean, that doesnt mean that its not legit or that its fake.
> the korean 'ofr's are just offical versions of the LFR but of a higher quality.
> ...



The trem feels awesome to me and everyone whos come into contact with this guitar, but as I said before, I will consult with Bernie and verify.


----------



## MTech (Sep 8, 2009)

FWIW I just had a discussion with Chris of Atheist on these the other week at their show. He was out with Loomis and FLoyd Rose himself brought down a ton of those new trems. He said they're made to the original specs which are different then the ones being sold now as "OFR" the metals are stronger which Bernie has even stated, and they won't go out of tune. He was literally standing on the bar/guitar, pulling it up as far as it'll go etc and they stayed in perfectly. I talked to the guys at Jackson at NAMM this year as well and their tech guy even said they're better. Bernie has some I know for a fact cause he told me when he cuts the nuts it's a hell of a lot harder to dremel them on the new ones then the normal OFRs because the metal is much better but It'd be news to me as well if he switched to using these and not saying anything about it. I know he really liked using the Pro's on 6's but once again it's all what the customer orders.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2009)

MTech said:


> FWIW I just had a discussion with Chris of Atheist on these the other week at their show. He was out with Loomis and FLoyd Rose himself brought down a ton of those new trems. He said they're made to the original specs which are different then the ones being sold now as "OFR" the metals are stronger which Bernie has even stated, and they won't go out of tune. He was literally standing on the bar/guitar, pulling it up as far as it'll go etc and they stayed in perfectly. I talked to the guys at Jackson at NAMM this year as well and their tech guy even said they're better. Bernie has some I know for a fact cause he told me when he cuts the nuts it's a hell of a lot harder to dremel them on the new ones then the normal OFRs because the metal is much better but It'd be news to me as well if he switched to using these and not saying anything about it. I know he really liked using the Pro's on 6's but once again it's all what the customer orders.



Yes Mike you're mostly correct. I just spoke to Bernie about this issue at length and he said pretty much the same thing. He's known the guys at Schaller and Floyd Rose personally his whole life. He deals with them constantly and knows what he's doing. The OFR in this guitar is the real deal. 

I don't feel like revealing our entire conversation, but if you want the lowdown from the man himself, he said you're welcome to give him a call 'User01'. There's nothing "skimped" about this guitar dude, if you've ever played one of these you'd know.


----------



## MTech (Sep 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I just spoke to Bernie about this issue at length and he said pretty much the same thing. He's known the guys at Schaller and Floyd Rose personally his whole life. He deals with them constantly and knows what he's doing. The OFR in this guitar is the real deal.





I can't say as to Chris's experience, but he's really into tech specs and made it a point to talk about Loomis and Floyd himself and everything he saw. He's all about those trems now.


Edit: If there's one thing that's for sure Bernie is all about quality and if something isn't up to par he won't use it..if something goes wrong he will fix it. My guitar is a testament to that fact just wait till I get new pics up of it as he's shipping it back to me this week with an updated look


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 8, 2009)

MTech said:


> I can't say as to Chris's experience, but he's really into tech specs and made it a point to talk about Loomis and Floyd himself and everything he saw. He's all about those trems now.



I have to say, if BRJ will put them on his guitars, then I'm for them as well. Hell, I'll probably be getting a trem like that


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 9, 2009)

Funny Floyd Rose battle here! All I will say is use a Kahler its so much better, give it a try and you wont ever want another trem on an axe&#8230;


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 9, 2009)

please sell that to someone near me! and make sure they don't have a security system in their house... wait a sec, whats up with the trem?? just kidding!
that thing looks like it plays even better than it looks, which doesn't seem possible though! bitchin'


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 9, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Funny Floyd Rose battle here! All I will say is use a Kahler its so much better, give it a try and you wont ever want another trem on an axe



Kahlers are most definitely not my thing


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kayzer said:


> Funny Floyd Rose battle here! All I will say is use a Kahler its so much better, give it a try and you wont ever want another trem on an axe



I remember trying on once and while I did like it, the bending thing KILLED it for me. I don't usually use a trem too much, and when I do I use it for smaller bends (not huge crazy dime sqeals) so I end up doing a lot of vibrato with my hand and throwing off the tuning. I've heard that recently though the newer Kahler models are somehow getting noticeably less and less tuning problems. I will certainly have one on a future 8 string if nothing else has come out.

I know some people that love Kahlers though, it's just a personal thing I think  They're different trems and IMO I think they were made with different ideas as to what "ideal" is in mind. It's all about the player


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 10, 2009)

The Kahler is so great cause you can raise or lower the string tension by just turning a little screw. 
Palm Mutes work sooo sick cause the kahler feels like a fixed bridge when you put your hand down on it! 
I have the feeling that the overall sound of the kahler is more aggressive than a floyd, but that&#8217;s my opinion.
No string cutting and locking the strings on the trem is required that makes string changing easier than on a floyd!
Trem Operating works better for me but its indeed a lot different to the Floyd operation
No Big cut out on the back of the body for the springs required&#8230;
Easy adjusting of string height lowering or raising, you can do this individaly for every single string&#8230;

Just the 2 cents from a Kahler lover! ;-)


----------

